# More Buffalo NY snow 2-7-07



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's a few more.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

........................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

....................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm deffinatly moving out there soon, period.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Grandview , Ive been talking with my brother and cousin that are doing a lot of plowing in the Eden, Hamburg area and they keep telling me how Bad there getting hammered with snow. Is it mostly staying in the southtowns?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The snows been coming down between the bottom half of Lancaster and the top of ski country.There not getting much on the ski hills. Averaged from 4 inches to almost 3 feet.


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

grand view do you have all the greater buffalo banks or just the ones in lancaster?. reason I ask I have one near me on klien and transit is that you that plows that one?.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I only do the one in Depew ,to far to go especially down Transit.


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

kinda figured that, transit does stink, Itry to stay off of it as much as possible.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I hate plowing banks. They always try to get something for nothing.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Grandview, 
Your a lucky guy this winter!!!!

I saw some highlights of New york on the news tonight. They had a few plows in action. Watching that and seeing the pics is only getting me more and more hyped up for some snow!


----------

